# Random Part found in 2016 F-250



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok-----see attached picture. I found this part on Sunday after going to the ranch. 5 days before going to the ranch I had the oil changed and a free car wash. The part was found on the passenger side, front.....under the floor mat. Part has the following markings......I have done a search and have come up empty. Does anybody know what it is? Truck is a 2016 F-250 Lariat Diesel.

FoMoCo
2-2
>PC<
12013551


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Tweeter cover?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like it snaps onto something cylindrical.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Does it have any other number on it besides that 2-2?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Googled "2-2 plastic part" and this was one of the things it came up with:


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

hahahah.......I forgot to add that its 1/4" thk x 3 1/2" OD.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

texwake said:


> does it have any other number on it besides that 2-2?


12013551


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you have a Yamaha? That name is coming up a lot when I entered that number.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

no Yamaha's for us........we are Polaris people :smile:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just a top to a pepper shaker. Must have been eating tacos while cleaning your truck.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

FoMoCo would lead me to think it is off the truck. 3.5in od... Heater vent cover? Useless part of truck? 

One thing for sure. The day after you throw it away, you'll discover it's use.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Charlie in TX said:


> FoMoCo would lead me to think it is off the truck. 3.5in od... Heater vent cover? Useless part of truck?
> 
> One thing for sure. The day after you throw it away, you'll discover it's use.


my thoughts exactly.....I sent the service dept. an email........when she goes in for service next time I will have them look into it.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

All those small holes in it .... they are there so something can pass through it .... air or sound .... can't help you ...

.


----------



## KThomas (Sep 2, 2015)

2011-2016 Ford F250 Super Duty Seat Filter Motorcraft
Part Number: 96694-05469421
Notes: HVAC Seat Filter -- With Heated Seats


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

KThomas said:


> 2011-2016 Ford F250 Super Duty Seat Filter Motorcraft
> Part Number: 96694-05469421
> Notes: HVAC Seat Filter -- With Heated Seats


WINNER!!!!!! that's exactly it. how did you find it??????? I guess it fell out on the county road to the ranch.......13 miles and it is not in good shape. THANK YOU


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

texastkikker said:


> WINNER!!!!!! that's exactly it. how did you find it??????? I guess it fell out on the county road to the ranch.......13 miles and it is not in good shape. THANK YOU


Darn good 1st post.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Is this why trucks are so dayum expensive now? I ding dang SEAT FILTER? huh? Wa?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ha*



texastkikker said:


> WINNER!!!!!! that's exactly it. how did you find it??????? I guess it fell out on the county road to the ranch.......13 miles and it is not in good shape. THANK YOU


I even looked up parts earlier for the Ac seat and didn't see it on a quick search.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

KThomas said:


> 2011-2016 Ford F250 Super Duty Seat Filter Motorcraft
> Part Number: 96694-05469421
> Notes: HVAC Seat Filter -- With Heated Seats


OUT OF NOWHERE! Great first post. Now we all will try to stump ya!:cheers:


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

You're telling me that Ford now has f&rt filters built into the seats?


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

> You're telling me that Ford now has f&rt filters built into the seats?


Only on the Lariat and King ranch edition. Not available on the XL or XLT.


----------



## chevy_56 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a filter cover for your front seat. Motorcraft FS106 - Seat Filter Cover​Looks like it goes under the bottom of the seat. I hope this helps.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

And folks that's why vehicles are now going for 50-80K, filters for seats.... I guess it keeps them fresh.

Boats on the other hand! Sheesh


----------

